# VG33 Throttle Body Query



## mikes99villager (Feb 15, 2015)

Hello and thank you for taking the time to read this posting. Although I own a Villager (I bought it because it basically is a Quest) I am hoping to find some Nissan information about throttle bodies.
Here is why: My 99 Villager has a coolant leak at the throttle body. Based on what my mechanic is saying, the body itself has a crack in it causing the leak.
I have looked for just the new base throttle body (nothing else mounted or hanging on it) but have come up empty. I see plenty of used Quest/Villager
throttle bodies out there. Are they a viable option or are there pitfalls in that route? Is new the way to go? I have read that Nissan used VG33 engines on some different vehicles and have looked at the Throttle bodies of them (i.e. Pathfinder). The design and part numbers seem the same, but since I am not familiar with how Nissan uses part numbers between different vehicle models, I cannot be anywhere near certain.
In short, I guess I am asking, are the throttle bodies of other Nissans with the VG33 engine viable for my 1999 Villager? I appreciate any thoughts on the subject and am beholding to anyone who is gracious enough to share their expertise with me. Thanks for allowing me to join the forum.


----------



## mikes99villager (Feb 15, 2015)

Also, these are Hitachi Throttle bodies, as best I can tell. Is there an Hitachi number
that I could look for? Thanks again.


----------

